# Kultserien! Aus eurer Kindheit!



## Dr. Kucho (27. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, 

welche Serien sind euch noch aus eurer Kindheit bekannt? Ich bin mit folgenden aufgewachsen:



Eine fröhliche Familie: YouTube - eine fröhliche Familie Intro ( Deutsch / German )

Galaxy Rangers: YouTube - Galaxy Ranger german Intro

Kickers: YouTube - Kickers Opening German

Lady Oscar: YouTube - Lady Oscar German Opening

Marshall Bravestar: YouTube - BraveStarr Intro German

Mila Superstar: YouTube - Mila superstar opening

Rock'n Cop: YouTube - Rock´n Cop german Intro

Robin Hood: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plIOpi_UEucfeature=related

Saber Rider: YouTube - Saber rider Intro [HD]

Tsubasa: YouTube - Captain Tsubasa german opening


----------



## Sash (27. Mai 2010)

hmm.. transformers, mask, he-man..
und dann knight rider, street hawk, a-team und airwolf.. himmelhunde von bora bora, alf und ka..


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Mai 2010)

Ganz wichtig sind auch die Simpsons die schon zu meiner Kindheit gelaufen sind...ansonsten gibt es so viele das ich gar nicht weiß welche ich auf zählen soll...ihr macht das schon.


----------



## feivel (27. Mai 2010)

Natürlich Saber Rider,
Captain Future YouTube - Captain Future -Der Herrscher von Megara- Teil 1.0 (German)
Die Königin der 1000 Jahre YouTube - Die Königin der tausend Jahre
He-Man und She-Ra 
MacGyver
Knight Rider
21 Jump Street


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Mai 2010)

In den 80er-Jahren waren natürlich Trio mit vier Fäusten, Ein Colt für alle Fälle, Magnum (!) oder Simon & Simon Kult. Kampfstern Galactica, Buck Rogers und MacGyver nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Sash (27. Mai 2010)

jaaa trio mit vie fäusten und colt seavers.. oder der 6 millionen dollar mann, der immer in zeitlupe super toll gelaufen ist. macgyer hab ich erst so richtig anfang der 90iger gesehen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Ich sag nur Captain Future.


----------



## Sash (27. Mai 2010)

davon hab ich leider nur wenig gesehen... aber die titelmelodie war klasse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Der ganze Soundtrack ist klasse.

Den Song kennt jeder....  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so4E2EpXNGU


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Mai 2010)

Dino Riders 

Hero Turtles

und viele andere Sachen aber da muss ich erstmal nachdenken.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2010)

_Real-Film-Serien: _

A-Team
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
Miami Vice
Simon & Simon
Trio mit 4 Fäusten
Magnum
Hart aber herzlich
Agentin mit Herz
Kampfstern Galaktika
Die dreibeinigen Herrscher
Die Märchenbraut
Pan Tau (den hab ich aber gehasst, genau wie ich Pantomine immer noch hasse! )

Und die ZDF-Weihnachtsserien: 

Timm Thaler
Patrik Packard (und dessen Hund Packard Bell...)
Silas
Jack Holborne




_Zeichentrick/Puppen:_

Muppet Show
Die Fraggles
Captain Future
Tom&Jerry
Calimero
Marco (Ciao, Marco, ciao! )
Pinocchio
Kimba, der weiße Löwe
Dr.Snuggles
Herr Rossi


...
...


----------



## RSX (28. Mai 2010)

Gut, bei mir ist die "richtige" Kindheit noch nicht so lang her. Trotzdem verbinde ich vorallem eine Serie mit der Zeit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuJ5XYjX2Sc

Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

Uiiii...

Kindheit...? *grübbel?* Link? 

Eine Serie die hängengeblieben ist, und die ich immer noch gerne schaue:

Ein Käfig voller Helden....


----------



## Papzt (28. Mai 2010)

Dinos, Simpsons, Michel Vaillant,Mila, Darkwing Duck, Chip und Chap


----------



## Opheliac (28. Mai 2010)

Silverhawks                                                   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzAQu23t19A&feature=related

Thundercats
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7lqOTrtCiU

He-Man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRqjsms1PGI

Defenders of the Earth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVdvpEJdAzE

Krieg der Welten die Serie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYa90nIcA9c

Viper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U15tUFJXseQ&feature=related


----------



## Ahab (28. Mai 2010)

Alf, Alle unter einem Dach, Mr. Bean, Tom & Jerry (aber die richtig alten aus den 60ern, die neuen fand ich kacke)... mehr fallen mir jetzt nicht ein. 

Ach ja, und natürlich Pokemon!


----------



## facehugger (28. Mai 2010)

Airwolf - sehr cooler Jan Michael Vincent


----------



## Badazz (28. Mai 2010)

Glücksbärchis bzw bären


----------



## Flotter Geist (28. Mai 2010)

Sledge Hammer :YouTube - Sledge Hammer (Martillo Hammer)
Mit seiner Knarre "Susi" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHqVt84xgRs&NR=1


----------



## feivel (28. Mai 2010)

die ghostbusters fehlen noch


----------



## HeNrY (28. Mai 2010)

Die Dinos, Die Kinder vom Berghof, Lady Oscar, McGyver, Sledge Hammer, Mila Superstar, Kickers, Calimero, Ghostbusters, Batman (die alte Serie "heiliges Kanonrohr" und auch Zeichentrick), Bionic Six, Michelle Vaillant oder wie er hieß, Captain Planet, Turtles!!!, eine fröhliche Familie und und und...


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Mai 2010)

Ja, da werden Erinnerungen wach. Vieles davon hat mich auch in meiner Kindheit begleitet.

Welche noch nicht genannt wurden:

Mash 

Cheers

Golden Girls

Beverly Hills 90210

Großstadtrevier

Hotel Zack & Cody

Die Nanny

Das waren mal meine noch nicht genannten Klassiker, die es immer wieder auf meinen Fernseher geschafft haben ... Viele der hier schon genannten sind auch einfach nur genial!


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Mai 2010)

Hmm mir fallen spontan ein: das A-Team, Knight Rider, MacGyver, Magnum, der rosarote Panther, Tom & Jerry, Mila Superstar, Ducktales, Pokémon, Alfred J. Kwak, Kickers, Die Dinos, ...

das Meiste wurde ja schon genannt^^


----------



## herethic (28. Mai 2010)

DRAGONBALL! Einfach herrlich  

Zusammen mit meinem Bruder die ganze Zeit gegugt.


----------



## -NTB- (28. Mai 2010)

megaman


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> welche Serien sind euch noch aus eurer Kindheit bekannt? Ich bin mit folgenden aufgewachsen:
> 
> ...




Habe ich auch alles gesehen

Dazu fallen mir noch

YouTube - Rock'n Roll Kids Opening German V2

In der Serie gabs auch so gute Songs

YouTube - Bee Hive - Baby I Love You(Deutsch)

YouTube - Bee Hive - Lonely Boy(German)

YouTube - Bee Hive - Fire(Deutsch)

Ansonsten eben noch die Serien, die Sa beim Disney Club im Ersten liefen.

Daneben gabs auch noch

Die Schatzinsel
YouTube - Die Schatzinsel german Cartoon Intro

Der sechs Millionen Dollar Mann
YouTube - Sechs Millionen Dollarmann

Ein Colt für alle Fälle
YouTube - Fall Guy Intro (Ein Colt Für Alle Fälle)


Dann eben noch Matlock, Agentin mit Herz und eben die, die hier schon von anderen aufgezählt worden sind.


Hallo Kurt nicht zu vergessen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jE1LUaITUw


----------



## HeNrY (28. Mai 2010)

Ganz vergessen, Ein Käfig voller Helden/Fersengeld und Stacheldraht/Hogang's Heroes.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

Also da gabs viele, und vieles was jetzt nicht mehr kommt

A-Team
Knight Rider
Airwolf
Ein Käfig voller Helden
Käptn Balu
Micky Maus Donald Duck etc
Die Dinos
Dragonball z
Hellsing


----------



## Opheliac (28. Mai 2010)

Hercules  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzRjmr-6NbE

Xena
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIQKqU7X8-s&feature=related

Sea Quest DSV
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs36wQvmJBs

Team Knight Rider
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckFMjAx56WY


----------



## padme (28. Mai 2010)

ganz klar miami vice und das a-team

und ich glaub ich gehöre schon zu den älternen hier  *heul*


----------



## iceman650 (28. Mai 2010)

Obwohl ich in den 90ern geboren wurde, kann ich mich immer wieder an ALF erinnern.
Und an Paulchen Panther


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2010)

Captain Future 
Schweinchen Dick 
Herr Rossi
Hong Kong Pfui
Grisu der kleine Drache
Die Jetsons
Wickie und die starken Männer 
Calimero


Flipper
Ein Duke kommt selten allein
Mork vom Ork 
Die Straßen von San Francisco
Die Waltons
Raumschiff Enterprise
Kung Fu


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ein Duke kommt selten allein
> Die Straßen von San Francisco
> Die Waltons
> Raumschiff Enterprise


 
Alter Schwede, verwest du bereits?


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2010)

^^Serien aus den 70er 

da gab es nur drei Programme und die Auswahl war nicht riesig


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Stimm auch wieder, du bist ja noch mir den 3 Porgrammen aufgewachsen. Die Kids von heute können sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie das ist, wenn man nur 3 Programme im Fernseher hat, das Internet noch ein Geistesblitz im Kopf eines Studenten ist und ein Computer noch die Größe eines begehbaren Kleiderschranks hatte.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, verwest du bereits?



Naja, die Serien kamen auch schon, als ich jung war. Bin selbst Jahrgang 84.

Bim Bam Bino hab ich früher gern gesehen. Da konnte ich auch mein Wissenansammeln. In den frühen 90er gabs ja auch noch Vampy auf RTL2,


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Naja, die Serien kamen auch schon, als ich jung war. Bin selbst Jahrgang 84.


 
Da kamen die Wiederholungen


----------



## padme (28. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, verwest du bereits?



ja ist doch erschreckend, aber zum glück hat hier noch keiner bonanza genannt..


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Da kamen die Wiederholungen




Ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass ich so ein Jüngling hier bin.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2010)

Heute unvorstellbar, dass damals auf den 3 Sendern gegen ca. 0-1h Nachts einfach nur die Nationalhymne kam und dann nur noch das Testbild bis ca. 6h... wenn man damals einem erzählt hätte, dass 15 Jahre später auf 30 Sendern auch nachts noch Programm läuft, und dass man dann in den Werbepausen nackte Frauen im Alter von 18 bis 90 sieht, die einen auffordern, sie sofort anzurufen, weil sie grad feuchter als ne Baumkrone im Dschungel nach nem Monsum sind, dann wär man im Schnellverfahren in die Gummizelle abgeschoben worden...


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich finds ja schade, dass die klassischen Sexy SportClips verschwunden sind. Stattdessen Flaschendrehen und anderer Unsinn. 

Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass gewisse Werbespots schon mehr als 6 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2010)

@Herbboy
Zu der Zeit war es aber auch einfacher mit jemanden ein Gespräch über das gestrige Fernsehprogramm zu führen.
Wenn einer am Abend zuvor Fernseh gesehen hatte war die Chance relativ hoch das man das selbe angeschaut hatte .

Da fällt mir gerade ein , ein absolutes Highlight war immer der Eurovison Song Contest.......da war schon das erscheinen des Logos und der Hymne fazinierend.

Und natürlich XY ungelöst .....nach Austrahlung tagelanges Gesprächsthema 
Und wie hieß das noch mit den Verkehrsratgeber ?


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Heute unvorstellbar, dass damals auf den 3  Sendern gegen ca. 0-1h Nachts einfach nur die Nationalhymne kam und dann  nur noch das Testbild bis ca. 6h... wenn man damals einem erzählt  hätte, dass 15 Jahre später auf 30 Sendern auch nachts noch Programm  läuft, und dass man dann in den Werbepausen nackte Frauen im Alter von  18 bis 90 sieht, die einen auffordern, sie sofort anzurufen, weil sie  grad feuchter als ne Baumkrone im Dschungel nach nem Monsum sind, dann  wär man im Schnellverfahren in die Gummizelle abgeschoben worden...



 Wie geil ist das denn ... Aber wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht!




True Monkey schrieb:


> Und wie hieß das noch mit den Verkehrsratgeber ?



Vielleicht "Der 7.te Sinn" hab da ganz dunkel was in Erinnerung.


----------



## herethic (28. Mai 2010)

Oh ja Xena war auch geil!

Aber auch Mystic Knights!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> _Real-Film-Serien: _
> 
> A-Team
> Ein Colt für alle Fälle
> ...


Ich glaube fast, dass wir mit den gleichen Serien groß geworden sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Heute unvorstellbar, dass damals auf den 3 Sendern gegen ca. 0-1h Nachts einfach nur die Nationalhymne kam und dann nur noch das Testbild bis ca. 6h... wenn man damals einem erzählt hätte, dass 15 Jahre später auf 30 Sendern auch nachts noch Programm läuft, und dass man dann in den Werbepausen nackte Frauen im Alter von 18 bis 90 sieht, die einen auffordern, sie sofort anzurufen, weil sie grad feuchter als ne Baumkrone im Dschungel nach nem Monsum sind, dann wär man im Schnellverfahren in die Gummizelle abgeschoben worden...


 
Oder dass Leute mit Muscheln im Ohr rumlaufen und mit sich selbst reden. 
Von den Leuten, die heute in gigantischen Schlangen vor Apple Stores standen und nach einem iPad gegriffen habe, rede ich lieber nicht.
Das gucke ich lieber noch Star Trek TNG und sehe wie Picard ein Pad in der Hand hält.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Mai 2010)

Mir fällt gerade noch meine Wichtigste Serie ein...

BILL COSBY SHOW...meine lieeeebste Serie!


----------



## TheRammbock (30. Mai 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> BILL COSBY SHOW



Ohhhhjaaa, auch immer wieder schön anzuschauen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ohhhhjaaa, auch immer wieder schön anzuschauen.



Hab ich die Staffeln auf DVD......


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2010)

Auf die schnelle würde mir jetzt "Alle unter einem Dach" einfallen.
Örkel rulz


----------



## TheRammbock (30. Mai 2010)

Jaaaaa, die waren auch voll genial ... 

Full House fällt mir da grad noch ein.



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hab ich die Staffeln auf DVD......



Yeah, das rockt!


----------



## steffen0278 (31. Mai 2010)

Knight Rider
A-Team
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
Trio mit 4 Fäusten
Alles was im Bim Bam Bino Club lief
Alles was Sonntags im Disney Club lief
Gummibären Bande
Die Schlümpfe (wer war nicht in Schlumpfine verknallt)

Fast noch Vergessen:
Sendung mit der Maus (noch immer)
Das Sandmänchen (DDR)
Löwenzahn (mit Peter Lustig, nicht mit dem Spinner jetzt)


Und vor allem 3 Sender. Wir hatten 2; DDR 1 und 2. Beim Antenne drehen haben wir Sat 1 reinbekommen. Da kam Freitags immer Batman die Spielfim Serie.


----------



## triddan (31. Mai 2010)

Wunderbare Jahre fällt mir noch ein.
Gibts aber leider wohl niemals auf DVD. Angeblich weil die Lizenzgebühren für die Musik zu teuer sind


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Mai 2010)

triddan schrieb:


> Wunderbare Jahre fällt mir noch ein.
> Gibts aber leider wohl niemals auf DVD. Angeblich weil die Lizenzgebühren für die Musik zu teuer sind



War meine absolute Lieblingsserie, und ist es auch heute noch. Hab alle Folgen auf VHS-Kassette 
Ich habe auch mal gehört, dass die Serie wohl leider niemals auf DVD erscheinen wird. wirklich schade.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2010)

Die hätt ich ja beinahe vergessen.... Schande über mich... 



> „Vor einigen Jahren wurden vier Männer einer militärischen Spezialeinheit wegen eines Verbrechens verurteilt, das sie nicht begangen hatten. Sie brachen aus dem Gefängnis aus und tauchten in Los Angeles unter. Seitdem werden sie von der Militärpolizei gejagt, aber sie helfen anderen, die in Not sind. Sie wollen nicht so ganz ernst genommen werden, aber ihre Gegner müssen sie ernst nehmen. Also wenn Sie mal ein Problem haben und nicht mehr weiter wissen, suchen Sie doch das A-Team!“


----------



## Wendigo (31. Mai 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> War meine absolute Lieblingsserie, und ist es auch heute noch. Hab alle Folgen auf VHS-Kassette
> Ich habe auch mal gehört, dass die Serie wohl leider niemals auf DVD erscheinen wird. wirklich schade.



Stimmt. Die habe ich auch sehr gerne gesehen. Das mit der Musik ist natürlich ärgerlich.


----------



## Silverlake (31. Mai 2010)

A-Team
Full House
Captain Tsubasa
Gummibären Bande
SpongeBob Schwammkopf 
Löwenzahn
Die Sendung Mit Der Maus
Die Schlümpfe
Oh mann...^^


----------



## SA\V/ANT (31. Mai 2010)

Gummibäre Bande und alles andere von Disney (ich liebe einfach gut gezeichnete Trickfilme)
Alfred (Warum bin ich so fröhlich... )
Pokemon 
Prinz von Bel-Air
King of Queens
He-Man
Spiederman
Batman
Superman
Ninja Turtles
Tom & Jerry
Dragonball, Z, GT (die Zensur von GT is epic!)

Die Sendung mit der Maus
Löwenzahn
Galileo (daaamals wo man noch keine FETTEN SÄCKE gesehen hat die sich sinnlos mit Essen vollstopfen, der fette gehört echt erschossen! Einfach nur EKELHAFT! Jetzt meide ich das ganze...)
Welt der Wunder 

Und die eine Serie in der es um einen Jungen geht, lief vor Ewigkeiten auf RTL2. Weiß leider den Namen nicht mehr, aber die habe ich auch sehr gerne gesehen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Mai 2010)

> Und die eine Serie in der es um einen Jungen geht, lief vor Ewigkeiten auf RTL2. Weiß leider den Namen nicht mehr, aber die habe ich auch sehr gerne gesehen.



Du meinst bestimmt "Wunderbare Jahre"


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juni 2010)

Was ich auch wieder gern sehe ist Sonntags  19:30 Uhr auf ZDF "Terra X". Das habe ich damals mit meinem Vater immer gesehen.

Edit: Hab ich grade gefunden. Geile Sache.

http://terra-x.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/12/0,1872,1021580,00.html


----------



## Wendigo (2. Juni 2010)

SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Gummibäre Bande und alles andere von Disney (ich liebe einfach gut gezeichnete Trickfilme)
> Alfred (Warum bin ich so fröhlich... )
> Pokemon
> Prinz von Bel-Air
> ...



Z ist das, in dem der Junge noch klein ist, oder?
Fand den Teil besser. Bei GT waren mir die Leistungssteigerungen irgendwann zu überzogen. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich das auch noch gern heute anschauen würde.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juni 2010)

Kann es sein das hier irgendwie keiner Dino Riders kennt? Das war doch das beste überhapt ihr Ketzer.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Juni 2010)

Doch ich kenne Dino Riders! Was mir auch noch spontan aus meiner Kindheit einfällt ist Danger Mouse, denn das Zitat "Schnauze Lübke!" ist immer noch in meinem Wortschatz.


----------



## labernet (3. Juni 2010)

doppelpost sry ><


----------



## labernet (3. Juni 2010)

YouTube - HMWDH - Best Of Season 1

glaub "Hör mal wer da hämmert" wurde noch nicht genannt


----------



## Opheliac (3. Juni 2010)

Absolut Kult war noch Graf Duckula.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyRsYtJxKvw&feature=PlayList&p=D999F6B2366390DC&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=21

Und Beavis & Butthead nicht zu vergessen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XPShhatcMU&feature=related


----------



## feivel (3. Juni 2010)

da fällt mir noch was ein..ich war ganz ganz großer fan der Addams Family in schwarz weiss  (und diese hübsche Hauptdarstellerin damals...rrrrr)
obwohl..ich bin immer noch Fan davon, auch die ersten zwei Filme mit der kleinen Christina Ricci waren toll, aber die späteren Teile und Serien leider nicht mehr wirklich


----------



## KOF328 (3. Juni 2010)

als ich noch gaaanz klein war.. hmm, da muss ich überlegen obwohl noch garnicht soo lange her ist 
Löwenzahn (mit peter lustig, das war noch gutes fernsehen)
Pumuckl
Bob der Baumeister
Dragonball (Z)
Chip und Chap (kA wie das heißt, dieses ritter des rechts zeuchs halt)
Spongebob
Die Simpsons (immer noch gerne, selbstverständlich)
Balu (oder Baloo, ihr wisst schon oooie Balu oooio Balu und seine Crew )
Hör mal wer da Hämmert
Full House
Pokemon (Ich habe: Gelb,Rot,Gold,Silber,Kristall(Gameboy Color),Feuerrot und zuletzt Smaragd(GBA)-das waren noch zeiten, als alle fleißig trainiert haben und mit dem link-kabel durch die gegend gerannt sind um sich zu duellieren und zu tauschen)
zuletzt:Yu-Gi-Oh! immerhin bin ich mit allen meinen kollegen bis zur 5. klasse mit meinen karten rumgerannt, auf dem schulhof seh ich immer noch alle tischtennisplatten voller karten(realschule!)) 
spontan fällt mir nix mehr ein


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

Das mit der Nationalhymne wäre ne Idee.


----------



## Wendigo (3. Juni 2010)

Das habe ich auch noch gern gesehen. Das ist ewig her...

YouTube - Growing Pains Theme Song - season 5



Oder diese Serie

YouTube - Happy Days

Allerdings habe ich diese Intro Musik dazu in Erinnerung

YouTube - Bill Haley - Rock Around The Clock (1956)


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. Juni 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ja, da werden Erinnerungen wach. Vieles davon hat mich auch in meiner Kindheit begleitet....
> 
> Hotel Zack & Cody



WTF? Die Serie gibts gerade mal seit 2007 im deutschen Free TV? 

Also bei mir wäre da...

He-Man
Happy Days
Hör mal wer da Hämmert
Pokemon (Erste Staffel... 12 Jahre is das schon wieder her oO)
Kickers
Alf
Akte X
Mario und Luigi
Turtles
Extreme Dinosaurs
Street Sharks
Mummies Alive
Mighty Ducks
Mega Man
Rugrats
Rockos Modernes Leben

hmm... mehr fällt mir grad nich ein


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juni 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> WTF? Die Serie gibts gerade mal seit 2007 im deutschen Free TV?



Lachst du mich aus  Ok 2005 Erstausstrahlung auf dem amerikanischen Disney Kanal  Man muß ja nicht alles auf deutsch schauen, gell 

Aber recht haste, da habsch wohl die Zeit ein wenig verdreht


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (6. Juni 2010)

Zum Glück kommen beim Durchlesen des Threads die alten Erinnerungen hoch ... HERRLICH! Die Serien in Fettschrift habe ich geliebt.

*Trio mit vier Fäusten*
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
Magnum
Die Fraggles
Tom&Jerry
Kampfstern Galactica
*Captain Future*
*Dr.Snuggles*
Herr Rossi
Die Schlümpfe
Löwenzahn (auch Peter Lustig)
Simon & Simon
Hart aber herzlich
Die Märchenbraut
Timm Thaler
Anna
Alf
Ducktales (aber die war ein bisschen später, glaub ich)
*Muppet Show
Der rosarote Panther*

Spass am Dienstag (*Zeichentrick mit einer Maus, die Geheimagent war*)


Es gibt noch eine *Serie mit so zwei Knetfiguren*, die ich auch jedesmal geguckt habe und bei der allerletzten Folge kann ich mich sogar erinnern, dass ich geheult habe .. lol

Gruss Lucky


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2010)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Spass am Dienstag (*Zeichentrick mit einer Maus, die Geheimagent war*)


 Danger Mouse   Mit seinem Gehilfen Lübke

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oev-qm5iG8




> Es gibt noch eine *Serie mit so zwei Knetfiguren*, die ich auch jedesmal geguckt habe und bei der allerletzten Folge kann ich mich sogar erinnern, dass ich geheult habe .. lol


 Du meinst das, wo die Knetfiguren in einem Real-Film mitgesoielt haben? Luzie, der Schrecken der Straße ? 

bei 3:10min

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVy4LoxRnFo


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Juni 2010)

Roseanne, Fackeln im Sturm... 

Wir hatten nur zwei Sender, da blieb einem nicht viel übrig.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (6. Juni 2010)

Ja geil,



> Luzie, der Schrecken der Straße





> Danger Mouse


mit beiden VOLL ins Schwarze getroffen. Hatte 2x Gänsehaut, als ich das gerade wieder gesehen habe nach Jahrzehnten. Lübke ... genau ... 

THX Herbboy


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. Juni 2010)

Super Mario Brothers

YouTube - Super Mario Show german Intro


----------



## Wendigo (16. Juni 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Super Mario Brothers
> 
> YouTube - Super Mario Show german Intro



Ich habe die Show als Mario und Luigi in Erinnerung. Komisch, dass se nun doch so heisst. Die Zeit lässt eben alles verblassen


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. Juni 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Show als Mario und Luigi in Erinnerung. Komisch, dass se nun doch so heisst. Die Zeit lässt eben alles verblassen




Hab auch erst googeln müssen war mir auch nicht mehr sicher,aber das man sich sowas mal angeschaut hat....die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## W0LVE (22. Juni 2010)

Da kommen echt Erinnerungen hoch^^

Kennt ihr das noch fand ich auch sehr cool.

Visionaries: Knights of the Magical Light
Gargoyles – Auf den Schwingen der Gerechtigkeit


----------



## Insanix (29. Juni 2010)

Danke für die vielen Aufzählungen. Hab nach Jahrzehnten wiedermal geliebte Sendungen gesehen bei denen mir der Name entfallen war!


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juni 2010)

Wer kennt noch den "Karlsson vom Dach" ?

Karlsson vom Dach ? Wikipedia


----------



## kazuo (29. Juni 2010)

oooooooh das waren Zeiten, wo soll ich da bloß anfangen 


Saber Rider <- Kult ! 
Die tollen Fußballstars <- Tsubasa ist einfach der beste 
He-Man
Power Rangers <- dafür könnte man sich schämen^^
Roccos modernes Leben


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

mr bean war bie uns immer so ne serie, da hat man sich das ganze jahr drauf gefreut dass er mal für n paar wochen in der ARD kam^^
Und knight rider, vor allem als wir noch jung waren so inner grundschule, da hat das immer jeder gesehen (bzw sehen wollen) ^^ das waren noch zeiten, obwohls bei mir noch nicht so lange her ist


----------



## Woohoo (29. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube wir haben in der Kindheit zu viel Fernseh geschaut.  Aber damals (früher war alles besser ) war das Programm wenigstens noch gut.


----------



## Barnie (29. Juni 2010)

Und was machen wir heute Abend Brain? 

Ich glaub Ihr wisst was gemeint ist.

Ansonsten Darkwing Duck, Captain Balu.

Neuerdings Alle hassen Chris wenn ich aus der Nachtschicht komme


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

ach ja, was bei uns auch sehr beliebt war waren die wrestlingshows wie smackdown oder raw^^


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ja erst zarte 15 Jahre alt, deshalb kenne ich die alten Serien nicht sooo.
Trotzdem habe ich mit 6 oder so manchmal Michel aus Schlagmichtot oder Pippi Langstrumpf gesehen.

Und natürlich Spongebob.
Ich hatte auch eine intensive Pokemon-Phase.


----------



## Woohoo (30. Juni 2010)

Weiß nicht ob es schon genannt wurde aber eine absolute spitzen Serie:

*Doctor Snuggles 
*


----------



## boerigard (30. Juni 2010)

*Westlich von Santa Fé* (The Rifleman)

Chuck Connors als Scharfschütze mit seiner modifizierten Winchester und sein Sohn bestehen viele Abenteuer gegen Revolverhelden, Banditen und Indianer.
Damals hab ich das als Serie für Kinder und Jugendliche angesehen, aber das wird der Serie nicht gerecht, steckt man es doch im ersten Moment in einen Topf mit Fury, Lassie oder Flipper. Westlich von Santa Fé kommt aber weitaus erwachsener daher. Es trieft nicht vor Kitsch oder Naivitäten der Protoganisten (und die auch nur dadurch immer in Probleme kommen). IMO eine Serie, die man auch heute noch gut anschauen kann.

The Rifleman Opening/Ending Theme
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6B0brdPWdCs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6B0brdPWdCs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Mondbasis Alpha 1* (Space: 1999)

Durch eine Atommüllexplosion auf dem Mond wird der Mond und die darauf befindliche Mondbasis Alpha 1 aus der Erdumlaufbahn geworfen und reist jetzt durch Zeit und Raum durchs Weltall.
Konzeptionell erstmal natürlich stark an Star Trek TOS angelehnt -> Begegnungen mit fremden Planeten und Kulturen. Aber gerade die erste Staffel geht in der Auslegung tiefgründiger und härter zur Sache.
Die zweite Staffel wurde dann vor und hinter der Kamera stark umgebaut und amerikanisiert. Im Grunde wurde alles schlechter (auch das Intro).

Space: 1999 Opening Season 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8WZW4groJro&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8WZW4groJro&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*CHiPs*

Eigentlich eine Serie, die ich zwar noch von damals kenne, aber immer nur so halb verfolgt habe. Sie war damals eben längst nicht so cool wie die anderen Polizeiserien: "Was, eine Polizeiserie ohne Schießereien?"
Aber man wird älter und ... ja man wird älter . Und sieht vieles mit anderen Augen. Heute muss ich sagen: Echte Kult-Serie, besonders die erste Staffel ist Top .

CHiPs Intro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VTDOLoDiOcg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VTDOLoDiOcg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Nummer 6* (The Prisoner)

Will da gar nicht zu viel zu schreiben. Wer auch nur irgendwie Interesse an Mysterie-Serien ähnlich Akte X oder Lost hat, unbedingt ansehen. Nummer 6 ist quasi der Ur-Vater. Aber das Original ansehen, nicht das quasi Remake von 2009. Absolute KULT-Serie.

The Prisoner Opening
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9AL7npkSXZE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9AL7npkSXZE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Bezaubernde Jeannie* (I Dream of Jeannie)

Hat echt noch keiner genannt . Dann kann ich auch gleich noch *Verliebt in eine Hexe* (Bewitched) dazu packen. Jeannie war und ist aber kultiger und lustiger (auch heute noch). Der Humor gleitet teilweise stark in Slapstick über, aber das ist in Ordnung . Bei "Verliebt in eine Hexe" war der Humor immer etwas steif.


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. Juni 2010)

..knight rider...


----------



## Bergbube (30. Juni 2010)

dann will ich auch mal. bin jahrgang 86 also noch sehr jung 

Parker Lewis der Coole von der schule
Dragonball
DB Zich habe keine einzige folge verpasst 
Dino Riders
Gummibärenbande
Die Raccoons
Kaptn Balu
Hart aber Herzlich
Trio mit 4 Fäusten
Stargate SG1
Superman
Batman
Darkwing Duck


so noch ein paar die ich mal gesehen hab
Ein käfiger voller helden
Magnum
Mord ist ihr Hobby
Ren and Stimpy
Roccos modernes Leben
Baywatch
Beverly Hills 90210
Melrose place


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

was ich auch immer gerne geguckt hab früher war die sendung mit der maus und pumuckl ^^
ich hab schon früher leiber sendungen geschaut ei denen man was lernen kann, als so comiczeugs wie batman yugioh oder so zeug. Das einzige comic was ich gerne geschaut hab war disneys große pause und typisch andy


----------



## james07 (1. Juli 2010)

aber viel hängen geblieben ist nicht., 
DB-Z alle Teile und Filme Klasse, und die anderen wurden auch schon genannt.


----------



## boerigard (1. Juli 2010)

*Hardcastle & McCormick*

Ein pensionierter Richter und ehemaliger Rennfahrer lösen zusammen ungeklärte Kriminalfälle. Immer dabei der spezielle Sportwagen "Coyote". Und eines der besten Titellieder, das die TV-Landschaft je zu hören bekommen hat .

Hardcastle & McCormick Intro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GIMAfwJSfKw&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GIMAfwJSfKw&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Und jetzt drei sehr kurzlebige Serien, die wie keine anderen ins TV-Bild der 80er Jahre passen. Trashig, aber irgendwie doch kultig. 

*Max Headroom*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dFFMRXGjfNI&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dFFMRXGjfNI&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Automan*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ovy72798WgM&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ovy72798WgM&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Ein Fall für Professor Chase*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Y-HDVvqRcM&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Y-HDVvqRcM&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

james07 schrieb:


> aber viel hängen geblieben ist nicht.,


willste mich verarschen?


----------



## Bergbube (1. Juli 2010)

YouTube - Gargoyles Opening Theme
YouTube - Extreme Dinosaurs Starttheme / Intro
YouTube - Goofy und Max Intro (German)
YouTube - Timon und Pumbaa Intro (German)
YouTube - Ducktales Opening Theme (German)
YouTube - Alvin und die Chipmunks Intro
YouTube - Mega Man GERMAN Intro
YouTube - Galaxy Ranger german Intro
YouTube - Turbo Teen German intro deutsches Intro
YouTube - Heathcliff (German Intro)
YouTube - Super Mario Show german Intro
YouTube - Mein Vater ist ein Ausserirdischer Intro
YouTube - Wunderbare Jahre - Intro 4
YouTube - BLOSSOM
YouTube - clarissa
YouTube - Doug - Intro
YouTube - Pete & Pete intro
YouTube - Quack Pack intro
YouTube - Es war Einmal der Mensch - 01 - Eine neue Welt ensteht part1
YouTube - Grisu der kleine Drache Ausschnitt und Abspann
YouTube - Golden Boy
YouTube - THE REAL GHOSTBUSTERS-intro-German
YouTube - Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles Intro Uncut (german)
YouTube - Pumuckl Deutsches Intro
YouTube - Warum bin ich so fröhlich
YouTube - David der Kabauter Intro Deutsch
YouTube - Babar, der Elefant



einfach nur geil was man wieder auf youtube findet


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

kennt hier jemand noch ,,hallo Spencer" ?


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2010)

Klar, aber da war meine Sturmzeit schon vorbei. Ich bin noch mit der "klassischen" Sesamstraße aufgewachsen.


----------



## herethic (1. Juli 2010)

Stargate SG1 gehört auch zu meinen aufgewachsenen Lieblingen genauso wie One Piece.


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juli 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> kennt hier jemand noch ,,hallo Spencer" ?



Aber sicher doch. Poooooooooollllllllllldiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

ich fand immer den anfang schon so geil, die lauten stimmen mit ihrem ,,haaaaaaaaallloooooooo Speeeeeeeeeenceeeeeer"  
und der eine typ in der apotheke der immer mit seinem vollen namen angesprochen werden wollte^^


----------



## Wendigo (2. Juli 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> *Hardcastle & McCormick*
> 
> Ein pensionierter Richter und ehemaliger Rennfahrer lösen zusammen ungeklärte Kriminalfälle. Immer dabei der spezielle Sportwagen "Coyote". Und eines der besten Titellieder, das die TV-Landschaft je zu hören bekommen hat .
> 
> ...


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juli 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich fand immer den anfang schon so geil, die lauten stimmen mit ihrem ,,haaaaaaaaallloooooooo Speeeeeeeeeenceeeeeer"
> und der eine typ in der apotheke der immer mit seinem vollen namen angesprochen werden wollte^^



Jaaa, der war glaub ich rot der Typ ... Ohhh man, Erinnerungen können so wertvoll sein *schwelk*


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Juli 2010)

Apotheke??? Ich kenn da nur ne Bibliothek.


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juli 2010)

Och hab jetzt ja nicht nachgeschaut. Aber Lexxi ist ganz dunkel im Hinterstübchen. Und Brille aufé Nase *denk*


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Juli 2010)

Ne der Typ mit dem Namesfimmel war Nepomuk und der war Bildhauer, aber alle nannten ihn Nepi.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

ahja stimmt. das war doch immer der drache, der angerannt kam und ,,Nepiiiii!" brüllte, dann nepomuk:,,wie heiß ich"? ^^ das waren noch zeiten/sendungen...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. Juli 2010)

V-Die Außerirdischen besucher kommen.
Habs mir mal neulich reingezogen
Aber damals wars 

und......der kleine Vampir, Rüüüüdiger und der Geier-Meier


----------



## TheRammbock (7. Juli 2010)

Der kleine Vampir, auf ZDF hab ich das damals immer geschaut, jaaaa *schwelg*


----------



## Hagrid (11. Juli 2010)

Da ich noch in meiner (kann man Kindheit sagen?) bin, sind meine Lieblingsserien 
~Scrubs
~Family Guy
~Spongebob ^^
~Simpsons


----------



## GxGamer (11. Juli 2010)

Reale:

YouTube - Airwolf intro ( high quality )

YouTube - A-Team INTRO

YouTube - Street Hawk: Intro

YouTube - Knight Rider - German Intro 4


Trick:

YouTube - Die Raccoons (Deutsch)

YouTube - Cool McCool - opening titles

YouTube - Alvin und die Chipmunks Intro

YouTube - Hong Kong Phooey (German Intro)

YouTube - Heathcliff (German Intro)

YouTube - Gargoyles german intro

YouTube - thundercats

YouTube - Silver Hawks first german Intro TOP QUALY

YouTube - Captain Planet Theme german/deutsch

YouTube - MASK

YouTube - The Real Ghostbusters Deutsch Intro

YouTube - German Freakazoid! Intro

YouTube - Transformers Intro and Outro 1986

Das reicht wohl fürs erste


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*Takeshi’s Castle*


----------



## GxGamer (12. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Takeshi’s Castle*



Man merkt gar nicht das die aus den 80zigern ist 
Ich fand die deutsche Übersetzung auf DSF besser als etwas später die von RTL 2.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, die DSF-Version war geil.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich hatte Nachts auch immer DSF an.

Nein Spaß.

Ganz Früher hatte ich immer so einen Hang zu Astrid Lindgren, hab also meist Michel aus Löneberger, Karlson vom Dach und Pippi Langstrumpf gesehen. Immerhin waren das noch Kinderfilme.

Außerdem hab ich seit Jeher gerne die Simpsons gesehen, fand ich schon immer gut.


----------



## GxGamer (12. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ja, die DSF-Version war geil.



muhaha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DSWKU_C56OU&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DSWKU_C56OU&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Wendigo (12. Juli 2010)

Das fand ich am witzigsten, was die Hindernisse angeht

YouTube - Takeshi's Castle - Knock Knock

YouTube - Takeshi's Castle - Funny Door-Runs


----------



## Flotter Geist (13. Juli 2010)

der Moloch schrieb:


> Wer kennt noch den "Karlsson vom Dach" ?
> 
> Karlsson vom Dach ? Wikipedia





Lol,daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern
YouTube - Karlsson auf dem Dach


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Takeshi’s Castle*



; hab ich immer Nachmittags bei meiner Oma geguckt 

Letztlich hab ich Käptn Balu und seine Crew mal wieder gesehn, geil.
Nich so Müll wie teilweise heute ausgestrahlt wird.


----------



## Icejester (13. Juli 2010)

Oho! Da fallen mir viele ein:

YouTube - die Zwei - Curtis & Moore - german opening

YouTube - Miami Vice Theme

YouTube - Magnum P.I. - Opening

YouTube - CHiPs in STEREO

YouTube - Monaco Franze - Intro

YouTube - Ich heirate eine Familie - Titelmelodie

YouTube - Kir Royal Titelmusik - 80er

YouTube - Ein Fall Für Zwei - Intro

YouTube - Der Alte

YouTube - The Fall Guy intro (1981)

YouTube - Northern Exposure Opening

Hach... damals war noch alles gut...


----------



## potzblitz (13. Juli 2010)

Bei mir hat Onkel Heini bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen oder warum bin ich Postbote geworden 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJHdyBTT-cw

Muppet Show war auch super vorallem Waldorf und Statler...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j40o9bDxeP0

und später...Franz Meersdonk und Günther Willers und ihre Maschinen ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K4TD0DTx_s


----------



## svppb (10. August 2010)

Jaaaa auf Achse LOOOOL. Die hatte ich total vergessen. Wie Manfred Krug da noch aussieht . Ein Colt für alle Fälle war natürlich auch der Knaller. Hab die immer mit meinen Matchboxautos nachgespielt


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

Alsoo:
Ersteinmal ich bin Jahrgang 1995 

1. Nascar Racers
2. Texas Avery Show
3. Mystic Knights
4. Alf
5   King of Queens
6. Oggy und die Kakerlaken
7. Spider Man
8. X-Factor () damals total gruselig...
9. Walkers Texas Ranger 

uund viele mehr 

LG,
Marvin


----------



## Lartens (10. August 2010)

Captain Future
Michel aus Lönneberga
Biene Maja 
Die rote Zora
Manni der Libero
Silas
Lindenstraße

-> Damals gab es nur die beiden öffentlich-rechtlichen und die Dritten Programme.

Zwar keine Serie aber jährlich grüßte das Murmeltier zu Weihnachten mit "Der kleine Lord"


----------



## zøtac (10. August 2010)

Bin zwar erst 14, aber als kleines Kind hab ich mir immer:

Teletubbis (ganz lang her^^)
Heidi
Michel
Navy CIS
CSI New York
Die Kinder vom Katulthof
Power Rangers


----------



## Rakyr (10. August 2010)

Michell Vallaint
Gummibärenbande
Extreme Dinosaurs...

MacGyver
KnightRider


----------



## herethic (10. August 2010)

X-Factor

Stargate SG-1

Spongebob

Pokemon

Southpark

Hellsing

GIGA

Familienduell

YU-GI-OH

Mord ist ihr Hobby

Auf Schlimmer und Ewig

My family

Mistic Knights


----------



## Lartens (11. August 2010)

da fällt mir noch
MacGuywer

und 

Ein Colt für alle Fälle ein


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. August 2010)

Achja, 
- Die Gummibärenbande


----------



## david430 (12. August 2010)

bei den ganzen vorschlägen wird mir warm ums herz *nostalgie

also ich war in meiner kindheit (1992) überzeugter nickelodeon gucker. rockos modernes leben und die ganzen anderen sachen. als die abgesetzt wurden, oh mann, wie ich geheult habe

ich muss sagen, das heutige programm ist zum kotzen. alles nur menschenverblödung. auch dieses nick jetzt. dieses vorpupertäre rumgehample!!!! naja abends kommen manchmal noch die old schooler und ich schaue sie mir gerne an!!!!


----------



## Bruce112 (12. August 2010)

Tom und Jerry 

Roudronner  Biep Biep

der schnellste maus von mexiko 

Ein Colt für alle Fälle : das habe ich nur geschaut weil die Frau solche großen beulen im oberkörper hatte.

war irgendwie Interresannt damals auch schon 

Die Schlümpfe

Popay nach jeden sendung wollte ich Spinat essen   
 im jahre 1990 


Dali Dali  habs zwar nichts kapiert  war auch ziemlich jung 5 oder 6 jahre

wo der gesprungen ist bin ich aufgestanden und auch gesprungen  

wiso keine ahnung .


----------



## docdent (12. August 2010)

Raumschiff Enterprise

Captain Future


----------



## zcei (12. August 2010)

Typisch Andy 

Das fand ich immer geil, was er so gebracht hat 

Und auch ganz gut fand ich GSG9, nur schade, dass die wieder abgesetzt wurden


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

typisch andy hab ich auch geguckt das war damals schon lustig^^


----------



## hardwarekäufer (12. August 2010)

x-duckx


----------



## david430 (12. August 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> x-duckx



also das war mir fast schon ein wenig zu "abgefuckt"...  die sendung, bei der die aliens auf die welt kommen, ein restaurant aufmachen und die ganzen kühe von der weide schlachten, nix für mich als


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

AAAchja Typisch Andy hab ich auch noch gesehen....
Genau wie K11 
Und Akte X


----------



## Radagis (13. August 2010)

A-Team, Drio mit 4 Fäusten, Simon u Simon, Magnum  u die geilste Serie aller Zeiten Miami Vice.


----------



## david430 (13. August 2010)

dann war deine Kindheit aber Ferrari-geprägt


----------



## herethic (14. August 2010)

Der Prinz von Bel-Air


----------



## Radagis (16. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> dann war deine Kindheit aber Ferrari-geprägt


 
Gehört doch auch mit zu den schönsten Autos oder nicht .
Wobei z.B. bei den Ersten Staffeln von Miami Vice war der schwarze kein richtiger Ferrari. Der Chef von Ferrari sponserte den weißen als er es mitbekam und da folg in der einen Folge der falsche schwarze Ferrari in die Luft bei einem Waffengeschäft mit Stingern


----------



## christkies (18. August 2010)

Sandmann mit Pittiplatsch und Plumps- Sendungen
Die schnellste Maus von Mexiko
Roadrunner
und alle Asterixfilme bis 1992 - die ab Asterix in Amerika taugten nichmehr soviel, waren irgendwie so Disneymässig


----------



## iceman650 (6. Oktober 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> x-duckx


1000 Dank, ich hab auf Teufel komm raus nicht mehr rausbekommen, wie die ******* heißt, aber das ist soo edel xD


----------



## gridderGER (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen! Schön dass es hier Gleichgesinnte wie euch gibt,dich wie ich früher eine tolle Kinder-/Jugendzeit miterleben und genießen durften.

Ich gehöre zum Jahrgang 1988 und gehe mal davon aus,dass einige von euch aufgrund der Tatsache,dass es Überschneidungen von genannten TV-Serien hier gibt,der Eine oder Andere von euch auch in etwa so alte sein könnte wich ich auch. Schon klasse,wie das "Fernsehen" Menschen auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise miteinander verbinden kann. Die klassischen TV-Serien ,Ende der 80?er und Mitte der 90èr Jahre sind mit bis heute im Gedächtnis geblieben und möchte diese Zeit aus meiner frühstens Kindheit definitiv nicht missen. Tele5,Sat1,Pro Sieben,K-RTL,Super,TM3 und RTL2 konnten mit ihren früheren TV-Programmen bzw. TV-Ausstrahlungen noch wirklich unterschiedliche Altersgruppen beglücken und unterhalten. Diese ganzen Phasen von "Quiz-Sendungen/Familien-Unterhaltungssendungen haben mich ebenso glücklicherweise geprägt,wie ebenso diese ganzen klassischen Webe-Block`s aller 90èr Jahre von "Snickers", "Mars","Hanuta","Twixx","Have a break have a Kitt Cat"(diverse Kuchen/Joghurt-Werbung auch) usw. Ich hatte mir letzes Jahr nur so zum Spaß bei Youtube mal den ein oder anderen "Retro"-Kanal angesehen über "TV-Serien",Zeichentrick-Serien,"Werbung" und ähnlichen und mir kam innerlich im nachhinein das Gefühl auf,dass wir bzw. unsere Genration fast schon auf einem anderen Planeten gelebt haben,wenn man sich vergegenwärtigt,was für "krasse" Sendungen vor 10-15+ Jahren im dt. Fernsehen liefen und ausgestrahlt wurde im Vergleich zu dem "Scheiß" der momentan seinen eigenen Teil dazu beiträgt,warum die Jüngeren rückblickend manchmal auch sagen,dass sie mit ihrer eigenen Kinder-/Jugendzeit nicht zufrieden gewesen sind, je nachdem was sie zum damaligen Zeitpunkt konsumiert haben.

Ich für meinen  Teil kann zufriedend stellen sagen,dass ich eine schöne und abwechslungsreiche "Fernsehzeit" genießen konnte mit allen "Facetten" die damals Mode/Kult im dt. Fernsehen gewesen waren. Als ich etwa 5-6 Jahre alt gewesen bin begann meine Zeit des "fernsehn kucken`s". Bis 1995/1997 hatte ich mich mich als Kind  hauptsächlich mit Unterhaltungssendungen beschäftigt bzw. mit Zeichentrick-Serien."Als die Tiere den Wald verließen",Asterix und Oberlix"-Reihe(Sat1),"Tom  Jerry", Die Schlümpfe",Mighty Duck`s",Winnie Puh","Der Traumsstein", "Calimero"-Kücken aus Palermo, "Die Kickser`s","Double Dragon`s"(andere Disney-Serien auch),"In einen Land vor unserer Zeit"-Reihe und ähnliches waren zu dieser Zeit ein "Augenschmaus" für mich gewesen. Ab 1997-1999  kam dann verstärkt die Zeit von "SuperRTL"und "RTL2" und deren "Super-Unterhaltungsprogrammen".

Schon verrückt,wie sich diese beiden Sender zum Positiven,wie auch zum Negativen im Laufe ihrer Zeit unterschiedlich entwickelt haben.
"Super RTL" war zu seiner Zeit gegen Ende der 90`er Jahre  ein großartiger Sender für uns Kinder/Jugendliche gewesen.Wenn ich da z.B. spontan immer an diese Wochenenden aller "Super Toy-Club" denke kann ich mir ein lächeln auf den Lippen nicht verkneifen. Oder auch Serien, wo zum erstem Mal auf 3D-Animationen gesetzt wurde.

Zum Beispiel:"Max Steel","Nascar Unlimited",irgendwas mit Aliens(drei Marsianer in Blau),"Action-Man"("Der Adrenalin-Junkey",der vom Flugzeug springt) und vieles mehr.Wobei natürlich die "Extreme Dinosaur`s","Quack Pack","Goffey and Max,"101 Dalmatiner"und auch "Bob Morane" zeigen konnten,dass ein taff`es Auftreten und ein geeignetes Charakter-Design mehr bringen kann,als nur reine 3D-Grafik-Elemente in einer TV-Serie. "Walt Disney-Serien",waren das A und O zu dieser Zeit gewesen,wie auch das zunehmend in Mode gekommene Element der "Verwandlungen","Transformationen" und der "flotten Sprüche".
Die TV-Serie "Mystic Knight`s-Und die Legende von Tir Na Nog, wurden hier im Forum bereits genannt als einzelnes Beispiel. Dieses "Neumodische Aufkommen", konnte sich bereits gegen Ende der 80er Jahre herauskristallisieren. Mitte der 90er wurde dieses "stylische Element"  als Bildsprache deutlicher benutzt und auf eine neues Nivaue angehoben. "Super Troopers Transform","Transformers" und "Co." oder  Die "Power-Ranger`s",sollten den meisten von euch ein Begriff sein. Bei "RTL2",wurden diese stilistischen Mittel in Form von "Sailor Moon" nochmals`hervorgerufen und ausgebaut. "Ja, ich gebe es zu,auch ich konnte mich dieses Phänomens während mein Grundschulzeit nicht entziehen. "Aber auch nur wegen "Chibiusa" und "Pegasus".

1998/1999-2005 war aber auch mein Haupt-Anime-Zeit nach der Grundschule bis Ende meiner Mittleren Reife gewesen.
"Bei euch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch."-"Dragonball",Digimon,"Dr.Slumb","Pokemon"(Anime`s, sind bis heute u.a., eine (heimliche)Leidenschaft von mir),"Yugi-Oh", "Monter-Rancher", "Power-Stone", "Inujasha", "Hellsing"...die komplette Sparten,was man bei den Sendern sehen konnte. 

Ansonsten fällt mir noch spontan "Taskeshi Castle" und "Rotbot Wars" ein."Diese beiden Sendungen sollten auch  bekannt sein."

Zur guter Letzt: "Ich könnte noch viel mehr darüber schreiben aber das würde definitiv zu lange dauern und den Rahmen sprengen."
 "Dieses Thema kann man eigentlich nur per aktiven "Voice-Chat" tiefgründiger kommunizieren.
"Aber dennoch schön zu wissen,dass unsere Erinnerungen an vergangene Tage bisher noch nicht verblasst wurden sind. 
"Im Herzen" sind wir anscheinend immer noch große und kleine Kinder."
"Und das ist auch gut so."
"Mir diesen Worten verabschiede ich mich jetzt!"


----------



## gridderGER (14. Juni 2015)

"Speedy Gonzales",die schnellste Maus von Mexiko. Meine Mutti mochte diese Maus sehr und im Herzen bis heute höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch.


----------



## Exception (14. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht kennt ja noch wer Das feuerrote Spielmobil, Robbi Tobbi und das Fliewatüüt,  Nils Holgersson, Die Fraggles, Meatball and Spaghetti, Hallo Spencer, Herr Rossi sucht das Glück, Neues aus Uhlenbusch, Die Maus auf dem Mars und wahrscheinlich noch viele weitere die ich vergessen habe.

Daneben gab's natürlich Paulchen Panther, Doktor Snuggles,  Danger Mouse, Chip und Chap, Ducktales, Bugs Bunny Show mit allen Helden, Gummibärenbande,  Es war einmal.., Alf, Biene Maja, Ein Colt für alle Fälle, Simon and Simon, Remington Steele, Trio mit vier Fäusten...

Wann hatte ich nur Zeit,  das alles zu schauen...


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juni 2015)

Hellsing gabs damals auf RTL2? DBZ durfte doch erst um 19 Uhr ausgestrahlt, Hellsing kam irgendwann nach 22 Uhr? Lief glaub ich auch auf Tele5.

Bei mir waren es die RTL2-Animes und Super RTL-Sendungen Extreme Dinosaurs, Bob Morane 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNTIuYiezvc
ich weiß noch, bei den letzten beiden Sendungen hat meine Oma immer geschimpft, ich solle doch Kasperl schauen xD 

Später kamen dann so Disney-Sachen oder Super RTL Serien wie Wochenend Kids, Käpt´n Balu, Gummibären Bande, Kim Possible, Spongebob, Große Pause, Geschichten aus der Gruft, Biber Brüder, Pink Panther oder Tex Avery Show. 
Diese ganzen deutschen/österreichischen Produktionen haben mir nie so wirklich zugesagt, da war mir der amerikanische und japanische Kram viel lieber. 

Beste Zeit war aber ohne Frage die RTLII-Anime-Zeit. Digimon, Inuyasha, Yugioh, Monster Rancher, DBZ und dergleichen.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Juni 2015)

tele 5 sontag 21-23uhr dbz... das waren damals zeiten^^


----------



## pedi (15. Juni 2015)

Flipper, Daktari, Bonanza, Rauchende Colts, die Waltons, Shilo ranch usw.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt ja noch wer Das feuerrote Spielmobil, Robbi Tobbi und das Fliewatüüt,  Nils Holgersson, Die Fraggles, Meatball and Spaghetti, Hallo Spencer, Herr Rossi sucht das Glück, Neues aus Uhlenbusch, Die Maus auf dem Mars und wahrscheinlich noch viele weitere die ich vergessen habe.
> 
> Daneben gab's natürlich Paulchen Panther, Doktor Snuggles,  Danger Mouse, Chip und Chap, Ducktales, Bugs Bunny Show mit allen Helden, Gummibärenbande,  Es war einmal.., Alf, Biene Maja, Ein Colt für alle Fälle, Simon and Simon, Remington Steele, Trio mit vier Fäusten...
> 
> Wann hatte ich nur Zeit,  das alles zu schauen...



Bin ich jetzt noch jung oder schon alt, wenn ich die Serien fast alle geguckt habe?
Mir fällt da noch Alfred J.Kwak, Dexters Lab, Johnny Bravo, Cow&Chicken, Star Trek TNG, Star Trek DS9, Babylon 5, Simpsons, MacGyver, Max Headroom, Airwolf oder auch Eine schrecklich nette Familie ein.
So viele Serien und trotzdem die hälfte vergessen.


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin definitiv alt!  Das habe ich auch alles gesehen. 

Kennt wer noch Catwheezle?


----------



## Exception (15. Juni 2015)

Ich bin 35,  je nach Definition ist das schon alt. 😉
Da wir Satellitenfernsehen erst recht spät bekamen,  konnte ich viele ältere Serien auf den privaten Sendern, wie Knight Rider,  MASK und Airwolf nicht sehen. 
Eingefallen ist mir aber noch Graf Duckula und natürlich das A-Team,  wie konnte ich das nur vergessen.
  Catweazle sagt mir auch noch was,  war schon am Überlegen mir die Serie zuzulegen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2015)

Habe diese Serien gerne geschaut :
-Alf
-Tom & Jerry
-Knight Rider
-Airwolf
-Ein Colt für alle Fälle
-Die Muppets Show
-Speedy Gonzales
-Mein Name ist Hase
-Captain Future und viele andere schöne Serien


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Juni 2015)

- Hey Arnold
- Die Gummibärenbande


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Also ich bin definitiv alt!  Das habe ich auch alles gesehen.
> 
> Kennt wer noch Catwheezle?



Einfach nur Göttlich

- Auf Achse
- M.A.S.H
- Die Zwei
- Dick & Doof
- Detektiv Rockford
- Bezaubernde Jeannie
- Ein Herz und eine Seele
- Kümo Henriette / MS Franziska


----------



## T-Drive (18. Juni 2015)

- Graf Yoster gibt sich die Ehre

- Stanley Beamish -Immer wenn er Pillen nahm

- Mit Schirm Charme und Melone

- Maxwell Smart

fallen mir noch ein zu den genannten, alles Krimiserien, hab schon früh angefangen 

-High Chaparral - mit Manolito (Western)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2015)

Columbo, Kojak - Einsatz in Manhattan, der Chef, der Kommissar, Funkstreife Isar 12, Königlich Bayrische Amtsgericht, Männerwirtschaft, Simon Templar, ...


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. Juni 2015)

The Sopranos


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2015)

Die Straßen von San Francisco


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (20. Juni 2015)

Also ich kenne noch: Asterix und Obelix, Ducktales, Disneys Große Pause, Die Dinos (weiß den richtigen namen grade nicht) Dick & Doof.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

Jepp, Dinos ist richtig.
Starsky & Hutch, Kung Fu, Mork vom Ork, die Onedin Linie, Quincy, Raumpatrouille Orion, Familie Feuerstein, Time Tunnel, Mr. Ed,


----------



## frankydankydank (22. Juni 2015)

Dragonball!


----------



## morsor (22. Juni 2015)

Jetzt presche ich hier mal mit meinen jungen 17 jahren rein und trage meinen teil zu diesem thread bei  
ich glaube wirklich angefangen hat alles bei mir mit DragonballZ
und pokémon wären des mittags programmes von RTL2 
kurz darauf folge digimon ich weiß überhaupt nicht welche staffel das war sowas hat mich als kind kaum interessiert  
das alles habe ich dann geguckt bis ich ca 8 war ab da beherrschte die PS2 mein leben fast gänzlich ^^
wirklich angefangen wieder serien zu schauen habe ich mit 12-13  da gabs dann
sachen wie Scrubs, wenig später folgten dann Himym oder Big bang theorie
leider habe ich diese serien nie  in richtiger reihenfolge geschaut grade scrubs ist bei mir ein kandidat den ich unbedingt mal komplett durch sehen möchte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2015)

> mit DragonballZ
> und pokémon wären des mittags programmes von RTL2
> kurz darauf folge digimon ich weiß überhaupt nicht welche staffel


Da hätte ich eher den Fernseher verbrannt 

Blackadder, Inspector Fowler - Härter als die Polizei erlaubt, Hardcastle & McCormick, die Schlümpfe, Alf ...


----------



## Metbier (24. Juni 2015)

Captain Future
Heidi
Pinocchio
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
Pan Tau 
Luzie, der Schrecken der Straße
Nils Holgersson
Die Schlümpfe
Tom und Jerry
Pipi Langstrumpf
Die Biene Maja
Pumuckl
Calimero

Füher wie heute...TV Süchtig!


----------



## Gripschi (24. Juni 2015)

Gundam Wing
X die Serie
X Faktor
DBZ 
Stargate
Ein Käfig voller Helden
Nils Holgerson


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

Oh verdammt, ich hab Tao Tao ganz vergessen.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh verdammt, ich hab Tao Tao ganz vergessen.


War das nicht der Panda? Das ist alles so lange her...


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

Jaaaaa, das ist der Panda.
Ohje, das ist mittlerweile 30 Jahre her, ich werde alt


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Juni 2015)

ein käfig voller helden... ich hab zwar nir die widerholungen gesehen weils zu alt war  aba das war zu geil ... is heude auch noch imer wieder anschaubar


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2015)

Da gibts wirklich so vieles...

Robi Tobi und das Fliwatüt
Eigentlich alles von der Augsburger Puppenkiste
Tim Thaler
Silas
Neues aus Uhlenbusch
Luzie der Schrecken der Straße
Captain Future
Die Wombats
Hallo Spencer
Die Fraggles
Catwheezle

Und wat weiss ich noch alles...


----------



## Wortakrobat (24. Juni 2015)

RTL, RTL2 und VOX prägten damals das Wochenend-TV-programm würde ich sagen, mal abgesehen von der Prime Time... Ich stelle mal pauschal fest ich habe relativ viel TV geschaut - aber die nachfolgenden fand ich wohl am ansprechendsten. Allen voran natürlich der Klassiker - Raumschiff Enterprise, sowohl die ganz alten Folgen als auch die neueren... ich fand und finde auch immer noch die Vorstellung dieser Möglichkeiten einfach phänomenal. Danach folgt sogleich der 80`er/90`er Trash von Nash Bridges (viele schaue ich heute noch sehr gern) über Miami Vice, dem A-Team bis hin zum Klassiker Texas Ranger. All diese sind nicht sonderlich realistisch, aber machen einfach Spaß wie ich finde.

Raumschiff Enterprise
Nash Bridges
Miami Vice
Dark Angel
Trio mit vier Fäusten
MacGyver
A-Team
Kojak
Magnum P.I.
Walker - Texas Ranger
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
Stargate
Eine schrecklich nette Familie
Knight Rider
Airwolf
Bezaubernde Jeanie
Mit Schrim, Charme und Melone

Kurzum: Ich vermisse derartiges heute stark im TV, von daher schaue ich da auch nicht mehr all zu viel...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ein käfig voller helden... ich hab zwar nir die widerholungen gesehen weils zu alt war  aba das war zu geil ... is heude auch noch imer wieder anschaubar



Ich habe mir die Serie auf DVD geholt, so kann man es besser genießen . 

Pet Aliens, Sancho und Pancho, Trickfilmzeit mit Adelheit, Plumpaquatsch, Derrick , der Alte, Soko 5113, auch müsste man Tatort und Polizeiruf 110 erwähnen


----------



## Salanto (25. Juni 2015)

Sailor Moon 
Spongebob
Die Gumibärenbande 

Meine Kultserien aus der Kindheit


----------



## Taonris (9. Juli 2015)

-Pokemon
-Digimon (war bei uns eigentlich viel beliebter als Pokemon)
-Dragonball
-YGO
-Dragonball Z
-Monster Rancher
-Beyblade ( kann mich noch erinnern als ich als kleiner Junge in den toys r us gegangen bin und da eine Wand voll Beyblades hing, dass Spiel war echt beliebt bei uns)
-SOS Croco
-Sheherazade
-Bob Morane
-Willys große böse Wolf-Show ( zu der Serie findet man online nicht einen einizigen deutschen Clip  eigentlich ein Wahnsinn)
-TMNT

Könnte jetzt noch mindestens 10-20 weiter auflisten aber ich denke das reicht vorerst. Der Fernseher spielte bei unserer Generation echt eine große Rolle ich kann mich noch erinnern das jeder schnell Hause wollte um die neue Folge zu sehen. Ansonsten echt Schade das man zu manchen Serien kaum noch was findet nicht Mal ein paar Clips.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

Ein colt für alle Fälle


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. November 2015)

Kennt noch jemand Hi Man ?



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yeA7a0uS3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



**** habe ich das damals wirklich angeschaut ? Ich befürchte schon, ich kannte den Thread bis jetzt garnicht aber dadurch fiel es mir wieder ein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

He-Man hat gerockt!


----------



## Red5FS (1. November 2015)

Mir fällt da noch Lucky Luke ein....und viele die schon genannt wurden...
Saber Rider, He-Man, She-Ra, Brave Star und noch viele mehr.
Gruß Red5FS


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. November 2015)

Meister Eder und sein Pumuckl
Schloss Einstein
fabrixx
Unter Uns
Mr. Bean
Neues vom Süderhof

Ich war schon immer eher für "richtige" Filme zu begeistern - so Zeichentrick und Anime-Zeugs is ned so mein Fall


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2015)

Skippy das Buschkängeruh! https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skippy,_das_Buschkänguruh

Stanley Beamish "Immer wenn er Pillen nahm" https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immer_wenn_er_Pillen_nahm

Zwei ganz tolle Begleiter meine Kindheit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2015)

Benny Hill, Mister Ed, SOS Charterboot, Rauchende Colts, Bonanza, Ein Herz und eine Seele, der Bastian, Stahlnetz ...


----------



## m_chelios (27. März 2016)

Die guten Animenachmittage auf RTL II haben meine Kindheit bestimmt mit folgenden Serien:
-Pokemon
-Digimon
-Dragonball (Z)
-Yugioh
-Ranma 1/2
-Detektiv Conan
etc

Dann noch Sitcoms wie:
-King of Queens
-Prince von Bel Air
etc
-Full House


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

Raumschiff Enterprise, Raumpatrouille, Time Tunnel, Kung Fu, Barbapapa ( Grauenhaft ), Sandokan, Männerwirtschaft, Die Profis, ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

Alf. Tom & Jerry. Sesamstraße und viele andere noch.


----------



## Noname1987 (28. März 2016)

M*A*S*H 
Ein Käfig voller Helden
A-Team
uvm


----------



## Red-Hood (29. März 2016)

Batman: The Animated Series
Batman Beyond


----------



## dippich (31. März 2016)

Daktari 
Kimba, der weiße Löwe
Lou Grant 
Mondbasis Alpha 1
Tarzan
Paulchen Panther
Western von Gestern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2016)

Catweazle, die kleinen Strolche, Wickie, Trickfilmzeit mit Adelheid, die Märchenbraut, Augsburger Puppenkiste, die Jetsons, " Gute Nacht John Boy " ??? , Mister Ed, Graf Yoster gibt sich die Ehre, Funkstreife Isar 12, Pater Brown, Simon Templar,


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

Klassiker meiner Kindheit: Michel Vaillant Michel vaillant (Heroes On Hotwheels) intro Deutsc - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

Da fand ich die Comics bzw den Kinofilm besser. Ist so ziemlich das gleiche wie bei Clever & Smart. Bei mir fällt es schwer das Wort Kindheit zu nutzen da ich doch eher erst mit 15 - 16 Jahren eher mal in die Flimmerkiste schaute und das war noch recht wenig.


----------



## Kinguin (7. April 2016)

Ist wohl ca 15 Jahre her,Kultserien meiner Kindheit waren einige RTL2 Animes sowie auch einige Disney Serien.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. April 2016)

Adolars phantastische Abenteuer bei fernsehserien.de


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

Der kleine Vampir (die deutsch-kanadische Co-Produktion von 1985)

Der kleine Vampir (1985) – Wikipedia


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

Extreme Dinosaurs
Mega Man
Dragnoball
Dragonball Z
Pokemon
Tex Avery Show
Michel Vaillant
Mystic Knights
Darkwing Duck
Goofey und Max
Kaptain Balu und seine toolkühne Crew
Disneys Große Pause
Die Dinos
Duck Tales
Chip & Chap
Die Gummibärenbande
Kickers
Shin chan
Gargoyles
...


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (15. April 2016)

Hugo das Dschungeltier


----------



## thomju (13. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mich aus meiner Kindheit vor allem an die Disney- Filme erinnern, die ich immer gerne gesehen habe. Besonders gut haben mir "Der König der Löwen" und "Cap und Capper" gefallen.


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (13. Juli 2016)

Die Dinos
die Gummibärenbande!
Pokemon
Digimon
Dragonball Z

Ninja Turtles


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (13. Juli 2016)

Die Dinos, Die Gummibärenbande, Scooby Doo, Turtles, Gargoyles, Saber Riders, der Rosarote Panther, Chip und Chap, Ducktales, Familie Feuerstein, Inspektor Gadget, Goofy und Max, Käpt´n Balu, Tom und Jerry, Speedy Gonzales, Die tollen Fußballstars, Die Kickers, Captain Future, Die Champions (Toshis  Linksfuß !!! ), Spiderman, Superman, Michell Vaillant (Hinter dir gefahr auf heißen Rädern. Lass ihn stehen Du mußt der beste sein!!!!) eines meiner Favoriten xD, Sindbad, Ghostbusters, Sailor Moon, Pinky und der Brain, Geschichten aus der Gruft, Timon und Pumba,  One Piece (angefangen aber nie weiter geschaut, Dragonball und Dragonball Z (GT war Liebsche), Bugs Bunny Mein Name ist Hase, Bionic Six, Captain Planet,  Coyote und Roadrunner (MIEP MIEP *LOL*)...Da fehlen noch ein paar aber komm nicht drauf


----------



## AbeZeamann (23. Juli 2016)

Die Dinos
Looney Tunes
Kickers
....puh, da gibts noch so viel mehr!


----------



## JoinRise (26. Juli 2016)

Ganz klar da fehlt He-Man


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2016)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles hier durchgelesen und die meisten wurden bestimmt schon mal aufgezählt aber so ein paar welche mir spontan einfallen:

Bonanza, Catweazle, Falcon Crest, Denver Clan, Dallas, Ein Colt für alle Fälle,  Trio mit vier Fäusten, Remington Steele, Hart aber herzlich, Captain Future,  Star Trek (TOS, TNG, Deep Space Nine, Voyager), A-Team, Master of the Universe, Dr. Snuggles, Senior Rossi, der rosarote Panther, Sesamstraße, DIe Sendung mit der Maus, Hallo Spencer, Muppet Show, Knight Rider, Airwolf, Thunderbirds, Flipper, Jack Holborn, Silas,  Ein Engel auf Erden, der Mann aus Atlantis, der Mann in den Bergen, Fackeln im Sturm, Miami Vice, Marshall Bravestar, Jetsons, Familie Feuerstein, Alf, Fraggles, Löwenzahn, Bugs Bunny Show, Raumpatroille Orion, Babylon 5, Alien Nation, Seaquest DSV, Pipi Langstrumpf, Michel, Schimanski, Derrick, Die zwei, Ein Fall für zwei.

Mehr fallen mir jetzt nicht ein!


Edit: Mehr fallen mir jetzt wirklich nicht mehr ein!


----------

